# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Need help verifying ID

## Alrey909

Hello 

I recently got these babies and would like help confirming their ID.. Thanks in advanced  :Smile:  


This one was give to me as a Mojave Spider
https://imgur.com/8sueXCP

This one as GHI black pastel Mojave
https://imgur.com/HSFEuBf

Lesser?
https://imgur.com/hYdvSPh

----------


## Armiyana

Hello!
Gonna take a shot at these and maybe Nikkubus will pop on later to back me up or correct me.

The first one has the right headstamp for a Mojave spider, but the colors don't quite look like it. Might be a low expression on the Mojave.

Second looks like a GHI to me. No Mojave or black pastel. 

Third has some nice color contrast, but looks like a normal. Definitely not a lesser.

----------

Alrey909 (05-21-2022),_nikkubus_ (05-28-2022),SS snakes (05-24-2022)

----------


## Alrey909

Thank you for the reply! I appreciate it!

----------


## nikkubus

Been on vacation so sorry for the late reply! 

I agree with Armiyana on 1st and 3rd. Partially agree on 2nd - looks like more than GHI to me but not quite like Black Pastel or Mojave. I unfortunately don't have a great amount of experience with GHI to start accurately guessing what it could be without more information, and it very well could be just a very clean looking GHI. It doesn't have that typical gritty GHI look, so perhaps something like OD that likes to really clean up side pattern.

----------

_Armiyana_ (05-28-2022)

----------

